# Rancher AT GPS



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I finally got done outfitting for the winter ice fishing. Part of this was a Honda Rancher with a GPS. Anyone have one with the GPS? Does it work in the winter
months??

I'm happy guy....also got an Otter portable so I'm ready to go.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Why would it "not" work in the winter?


----------



## mantonhunter (Jul 1, 2005)

I have an 04 rancher 400at with the GPS and it works fine in the winter


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sure it works in the winter.


----------

